# Crimson fists conversion packs



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=6200013a

hrimson fists conversions packs available on the GW site


----------



## Voldramar (Nov 2, 2009)

my luck:good: i just started a Crimson Fist army. i will be ordering these.


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

here a dumb question but i have seen it both ways: the red on the crimson fists hands is it both hands or just the left or does it depend on rank?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

It really should be an IMPERIAL Fists conversion pack.
Seeing as the Crimson Fists are a successor to the IF.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

gabool said:


> here a dumb question but i have seen it both ways: the red on the crimson fists hands is it both hands or just the left or does it depend on rank?


It's rank-dependant. Any Crimson Fist Veteran, Sergeant, Captain, or the Chapter Master has both hands in red, instead of just the right.


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

I thought this stuff was already on forgeworld?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Winterous said:


> It really should be an IMPERIAL Fists conversion pack.
> Seeing as the Crimson Fists are a successor to the IF.


something like this you mean .....

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat300001a&prodId=prod1110187


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I think the new conversion kits are plastic, where the old imperial fists were metal.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Wusword77 said:


> I think the new conversion kits are plastic, where the old imperial fists were metal.


nope they are metal


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> It's rank-dependant. Any Crimson Fist Veteran, Sergeant, Captain, or the Chapter Master has both hands in red, instead of just the right.


Judging from the pictures and colour schemes in the SM codex I think the left hand of the model is painted red.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Edit: Nevermind. It seems they've done the switcheroo on me. Insignium Astartes, the Index Astartes article, and the 3rd Edition Codex all showed them with it on their right hand, but the 5th Edition codex shows it on their left.

Either way, it's sort of nice to see Games Workshop trying to support Chapters that don't have an entire Codex devoted to them. If I played Crimson/Imperial Fists, I'd certainly be looking into getting enough of those to cover my army. It's not even that they're particularly good bits-- it's just that sculpted detail and heraldry is always more visually impressive than painted or decal heraldry.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think they should have knocked them out in plastic upgrade sprue form but this bits release is better than nothing.What i find strange is that they havent done the ultramarines in this format first? when you consider that ultra marines are the space marine poster boys you would think they would have upgrade sprues and bits pack up the wazoo?


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I like GWs continued expansion on the bitz. The only negative thing I'd say is that a lot of people would just want to order just shoulder pads (I think the ones with the tactical kit are the best). If you look at the shoulder pad only set you can buy it's the lousy shoulder pads that are in it.

Overall though GW should be commended for making more pads available.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Death Shroud said:


> If you look at the shoulder pad only set you can buy it's the lousy shoulder pads that are in it.


http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat300009a&prodId=prod330003a
What's wrong with them?
They look fine to me.


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Scouts - no red
Marines - Left hand red
Vets and onwards - both hadns red.

Not sure about the shoudler pad pack, but the command/assault/tac & tank sets are all metal.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I think the head with the laurals is pretty bad-oscar, I wouldn't mind a few of those.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Winterous said:


> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat300009a&prodId=prod330003a
> What's wrong with them?
> They look fine to me.


The standard Crimson Fist (and Imperial fist) logo has always been a fist with a ring around it. I think the ones that come in a pack of ten look small and weak compared to the bigger and bolder tactical and assault pads. 
The tactical and and assault pads make me think "Hellboy", the other ones make me think of the butler in "Scary Movie 2" ("take my strong hand":biggrin


----------

